# 2007 4BC Gold Coast Flathead Classic



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Anyone interested in creating some teams for the Flathead Classic? Some great prizes up for grabs, etc etc etc. Teams consist of 3 competitors (inc 1 captain).

Could be fun and may also be a good place to advertise kayak fishing and this forum?

---snip---

_ This yearâ€™s Flathead Classic has been set based on the crossover between Queensland and NSW school holiday dates and favourable tides. Briefing and sign-on will be held on Wednesday 3rd OCTOBER 2007 from 4.00pm through to 6.00pm. Fishing will commence on Thursday 4th OCTOBER, Friday 5th OCTOBER and finish on Saturday 6th OCTOBER. Fishing will start at 6.30am through to 4.00pm for Day 1 and 2. On Day 3, Saturday 7th, fishing hours will be 6.30am to 12.00pm.

The format for this years event will remain very much the same as previous years with all flathead over 40cm to be photographed against the tournament ruler. This year we are making the use of digital cameras compulsory, this preferred means of evidencing your catch and score. This is to speed up the authenticating of captures by officials.

The time saved in using digital cameras will benefit us all. The fishing boundaries will remain the same as in 2006 (ie. Seaway & Jumpinpin Bars are open except for areas to the eastern boundaries marked on maps provided). The point score system will remain the same as last year in keeping with the view of placing less emphasis on the capture of larger flathead, in line with current fish size regulations. Due to the large number of capture sheets returned late in the previous years, the cut off times will be enforced this year in an attempt to speed up the data entry process and the reduce waiting times for results.

A few other minor rule changes will be addressed at the briefing. the use of knotless nets or Enviro Nets is endorsed as the preferred nets by the Committee and Gold Coast Sport Fishing Club .Nominations will be accepted right up to registration day at 6pm, but you should note that in order to take advantage of the discount offered nomination fees must be paid by 31st July 2007. The production of the tournament shirt has always proved a challenge in getting sizes correct. Team applications received before 31stJuly should be guaranteed of their stated shirt sizing.

We look forward to receiving your application and intention to fish.

Wishing you tight lines and happy fishing!

Flathead Classic Committee _

---snip---

More details here: http://www.flatheadclassic.com.au/fhc.htm


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I've read about this tournament now for a number of years, and I really think it sets the benchmark in terms of easy access for anglers, sustainable fishing and mass appeal. Bloody terrific.

Having said that, it's out of scope for me. Too far north. Good luck though.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I'd be interested, but have they allowed for teams to be split using 3 craft? I havent looked at the rules and dont know if it is 'one team' per craft, or can you just combine your catch as 'one team'?


----------

